# North Sea Ferries



## moncayomike (May 11, 2005)

Just planning our main European Trip for this summer.

Planning to sail from Hull to Zebrugger ( is that how it's spelt), any tips on the cheapest way/ place/ organization to book with.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mike;

Getting a good ferry price is a very inexact science!

I would get online prices first from p&o then shop around a few (there are loads) of the other independent booking websites.
I've booked a few recently and on both occasions its been the ferry operators website that has given me the best price.
If you're in one of the clubs they sometimes (but not always) have good deals, so check them as well.

Don't forget tesco vouchers can be used on this route as well.

Its Zeebrugge by the way  

pete


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Mike - peejay's right. Although we are going Dover/Calais on our outward journey we have booked Zeebrugge - Hull for our return leg in the May/June and both ways for our August/Sept. trip. Spring "inward" leg and same in September booked with Caravan Club - £207 and £216 both include dinner for two and the cheapest cabins. August outward leg booked direct with P & O for £283 less £50 tesco deal vouchers. 

We have found it is always better to book as early as you can as the flexible fare arrangement always appears to flex up rather than down! 

We have a 6.8m long/2.9m high MH and two adults. 

Not sure what I'm trying to say here other than unless you enjoy the long drive south it is so nice to treat yourselves to the Hull/Zeebrugge crossing. For us it is part of the holiday and particularly on the way back it makes the prospect of returning home just that bit nicer. 

Roll on May. 

What every you choose enjoy your trip. 

Sue


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Mike

Can't help with your question, I'm afrfaid, but I took the liberty of moving the thread to the Ferry Tickets forum - you should have a better response there.  

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P&O NSF*

Hi

Try places like www.aferry.to and www.theaa.com

Do a google search for travel agents in Hull and also discount ferry tickets. Make sure the agent is PSARA protected or, use TEsco Deals.

Russell


----------



## jacder (May 1, 2005)

*P & O ferries*

We've just booked for May, Hull to Zeebruuge, and P&O direct booking through their website was at least £40 cheaper than any other source including Caravan Club etc.


----------

